# Niagara 31 cored hull?



## Emmett71 (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if a niagara 31 has a cored hull or was it laid out with some solid sections.
Thanks


----------



## thesnort (Jun 2, 2007)

I googled "niagara cored hull" and came up with "Balsa cored hull, except solid at critical areas below water line." from this page: Niagara 35 Mark 1 for sale
...but, other sources online just mention that the hull is cored and don't specify.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I have emailed Richard Hinterhoeller. He owns Silver Lining a Niagara 31. Will get back to this post when he replies.

Mike


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

From "Practical Boat Buying, Vol. 1"

_"Hinterholler Yachts, like C&C, liked to use *balsa coring* for its light weight and rigidity. Both the Niagra 31 and 35 have it in the hull and deck."_

_"We received a few comments about gelcoat cracking and leaks around portlights and chainplates, with its attendant saturation of the *balsa coring*, but this is to be expected with any fiberglass boat."_

My bolds.

Overall they liked the 31, a German Frers design, and they consider it a club racer and coastal cruiser more than a long range cruiser.


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Delirious said:


> From "Practical Boat Buying, Vol. 1"


Ha ha! Delirious, I was just reaching for my copy of the same book when I read your post. Practical Sailor is a great reference.


----------



## Emmett71 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Niagara 31*

Thanks to all for the info on the niagara 31 cored hull! I like the boat but hope the cored hull doesn't become an issue.
Thanks again


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

According to Richard Hinterhoeller (Niagaras were built by Hinterhoeller Yachts in case anyone forgot) ... Niagara 31 NOT CORED (hull that is).

Cored hulls in Niagaras started at 35 and up.

Richard worked at Hinterhoeeler Yachts, his family owned it and he has had both Niagara 26 and currently has owned a Niagara 31 for many years.

By the way - who doesn't make a boat with a cored deck?

Mike


----------



## Emmett71 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Niagara 31*

Thanks Mike if Richard Hinterhoeller doesn't know Who Does?
If you could thank Richard for me I would appreciate it.
And I don't know who makes a boat without a cored hull!
It's strange that Practical Sailor got it wrong!
Thanks Again: Emmett


----------



## Emmett71 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry MIke I meant I don't know anyone who makes A boat without A cored deck!
Emmett


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most boats aren't made with solid decks, because it is more expensive to make a boat with a solid deck in many ways. A solid deck would generally be much heavier than a cored deck of the same strength. Some boats, like the Nauticats, have solid decks, but most use a cored deck because there are a lot of benefits to a cored deck.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

You know dawg...I'm beginning to question those benefits. The frequency and cost and pain of deck core issues seems rather widespread enough to outweigh the benefits of stiffness and insulation and weight reduction. Doesn't much matter as there is no chance of solid decks making a comeback!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

If the cored laminate is properly designed, and all through-core intrusions are properly treated—potted, core removed, etc.. there are no core issues... the problems generally occur when someone who doesn't understand the issues comes along and punches a hole through the deck and doesn't do it properly.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...well I am not talking about the theory which I well understand....I am talking about surveys 10-20 years later after nature and man have done their best to destroy the fine design!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, neglect and ignorance could probably destroy a solid glass deck too.


camaraderie said:


> Yeah...well I am not talking about the theory which I well understand....I am talking about surveys 10-20 years later after nature and man have done their best to destroy the fine design!


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

My 1967 Contest 29 is built with all solid glass, including the deck. They used glassed in stiffeners under the fordeck and after deck. The boat has no core problems to worry about. Rick


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Smart man!


----------



## olegunny (May 25, 2007)

mikehoyt said:


> According to Richard Hinterhoeller (Niagaras were built by Hinterhoeller Yachts in case anyone forgot) ... Niagara 31 NOT CORED (hull that is).
> 
> Cored hulls in Niagaras started at 35 and up.
> 
> ...


 I don't think that Slocums have cored decks or hulls


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with Sailing Dog that if properly designed, cored structure should be relatively trouble free. Unfortunately few were built as designed and many
builders (including ones already mentioned in this thread) often drilled holes through the glass in to the core.

Dirt people scare me


----------



## blotimer (Jan 2, 2009)

*Niagara 31 hulls*



Emmett71 said:


> Does anyone know if a niagara 31 has a cored hull or was it laid out with some solid sections.
> Thanks


The Niagara 31 does not have a cored hull. It is a solid glass hull. The deck has balsa core. The larger 35 and 42 do. the advantages of a solid hull just add to the strength of the 31.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey midnightsailor, On your Contest how is the interior laid out?


----------



## bmcgarry (Feb 7, 2011)

I have Niagara 31 hull #3 and the hull is NOT balsa core. ...the deck IS.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Having owned an N-26 for a long time, I can certify that the 26 was solid layup in the hull. I was informed that the 31 was solid layup also, but have no first hand knowledge. Both boats use balsa coring in their decks, like most modern craft.

LB


----------

